# Nyx



## azzra (Mar 28, 2010)

VERY FIRST NYX HAUL....


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice haul!!!!


----------



## nenabuggy (Mar 28, 2010)

GreaT haul!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2010)

holy cow! i just drooled over my laptop! great haul!


----------



## blusherie (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice haul!! I love NYX products!!


----------



## munchkin86 (Mar 28, 2010)

wow thats quite a way to start your NYX collection!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 28, 2010)

ooh very nice haul!!!


----------



## thekatalyst (Mar 29, 2010)

have you tried the foundation yet? I've heard the lighter colors are actually pretty decent for fair girls like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, lol and I noticed you got Ivory


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2010)

Amazing haul! Enjoy!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 30, 2010)

AMAZINGGGGGGGGG.AHHHHH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha i just ordered mine too! Can't wait to get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should have ordered some eyeshadow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 urgh!  silly me!


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice haul i love NYX


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 5, 2010)

That must have been fun!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## everglot (Apr 8, 2010)

love it!  those glitters look so pretty!  i almost did a huge haul when they had the $1 sale on the website but then i heard that shipping was outrageous and decided against it :-(


----------



## BlairW. (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome haul! Look at all those eyeshadows *drools*


----------



## azzra (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thekatalyst* 

 
_have you tried the foundation yet? I've heard the lighter colors are actually pretty decent for fair girls like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, lol and I noticed you got Ivory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yea n ivory is too light for me... its a nice foundation. i sometimes use a tiny bit mixed with my moisturizer. i like it.


----------



## azzra (Apr 10, 2010)

I love everything dat i ordered.


----------



## starfck (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice haul! I love their lip products & that silver glitter looks like macs 3d silver glitter.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome!! I just got my first NYX l/g and eye palette myself. Enjoy!!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow! I can't wait to make my first order! Hope you enjoy yours


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 10, 2010)

amazing haul


----------



## phatkat (Apr 10, 2010)

love it!! very nice..


----------



## joybelle (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow! That is awesome!


----------



## michieme (Apr 23, 2010)

I reccomend that you get the jumbo pencil in Milk, great for shadow staying power.  Awesome haul by the way, I love NYX myself


----------



## Nicala (Apr 24, 2010)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## krystaj (Apr 25, 2010)

Gah! *wipes drool off laptop*


----------

